# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Brauche Hilfe welches tretlager für kona stinky 05 ohne Ausbau?!

## Babysweet87

Hallo brauche neues tretlager für mein Kona stinky 05 wie kann ich erfahren welche Größe oder allgemein für eins brauche ohne es auszubauen ?

----------


## noox

Wissen tue ich es nicht. Aber paar Tipps:
Wenn noch das originale verbaut ist mit originaler Kurbel kannst eventuell durch Googeln rausfinden welches es ist.
Miss mal die breite des Lagers (also die Breite des Rahmens vom Lager). Üblich ist 68 oder 73. Bei DH-Bikes gibt's auch breitere (weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig).

Ich habe kurz gegoggelt. Es könnte sein, dass das damals ISIS Lager waren. Bei neueren Truvativ/SRAM Kurbeln hat man eventuell GXP Lager, wobei die beim Stinky sicher geschraubt sind (das nennt sich BSA).

Such mal im Google sowas wie: kona stinky 05 bottom bracket size
Oder halt ähnlich auf Deutsch.

----------


## Babysweet87

Hey du hahahah du kommst mir ja mit Begriffen. Bsa gx irgentwie was hahaha naja ich werde mal gucken wegen diesem pracket oder den da und was ist das genau? Hm hast Whatsapp evtl du scheinst Ahnung zu haben hehehe hab auch ein Foto nur von lager nur kann es nur schicken per Whatsapp leider LG

----------


## Pilatus

wichtig ist die Rahmenbreite wie noox schon geschrieben at: 68/73mm oder 83mm oder 100mm (ich tippe auf den Standard 68/73mm)
dann ist noch wichtig welche Kurbel verbaut ist bzw wie die Kurbel zur Welle festgemacht ist. Was steht drauf?

----------


## alanowak1985

Sind Sie sicher, dass nur diese Größen 68 / 73mm oder 83mm oder 100mm sind?

----------

